# Local boys doing good , Heavy Music



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Bloodline, not a Slayer cover band but worth a listen, wrong name if you ask me.
Great original songs based on metal and blues.

Boys did good in a local battle of the bands and came out with this CD, belive they just got signed with universal.

http://www.bloodline-band.com/ed 

These guys are again a local group with some big fans, Killswitch Engage, Hatebreed etc.. Cool name eh "To the Lions"

http://www.myspace.com/tothelionshc

One guy I work with and the other guy I play hockey with...what happened to me?

Bevo


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

check out www.myspace.com/terrorhorse - my buddy's band in london. first show opening for a metal tour? not bad 

i'll check out yer links


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I think my aunt told me about bloodline, are they from the Keswick area?

TTL is actually pretty popular. I downloa....errr listened to their cd a while ago and it was pretty good. I might be seeing them here on sunday.


----------

